# Hermeneutics



## blvck2gold (Jun 26, 2019)

Greetings my fellow pilgrims. I'm trying to grow in my understanding of scripture, especially in a reformed theological context and I was hoping some of you more knowledgeable pilgrims could recommend a good book on proper hermeneutics?? Thanks in advance


----------



## Taylor (Jun 26, 2019)

Try to find a copy of Louis Berkhof's _Principles of Biblical Interpretation_. Berkhof is, in my opinion, fairly dry reading, but he is clear as a bell. It's hard to beat him.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jun 26, 2019)

I like Berkhof, and we had to buy and used the book in Seminary. I think it was out of print at the time, but today you can find lots of inexpensive copies on the used market, especially if paperback.

I agree with Taylor's assessment. If you would like another seminary prof's more recent labor, which goes a bit further and makes a case for "preaching as the apostles did it," try https://www.amazon.com/Him-We-Proclaim-Preaching-Scriptures/dp/1596380543. Instead of "dry," its challenge is that it's "deep."

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hamalas (Jun 26, 2019)

Richard Pratt's _He Gave us Stories_ is very helpful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blvck2gold (Jun 26, 2019)

Taylor Sexton said:


> Try to find a copy of Louis Berkhof's _Principles of Biblical Interpretation_. Berkhof is, in my opinion, fairly dry reading, but he is clear as a bell. It's hard to beat him.


Thank you much

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blvck2gold (Jun 26, 2019)

Hamalas said:


> Richard Pratt's _He Gave us Stories_ is very helpful.


I'll order this as well as Berkhof, thank you.


----------



## blvck2gold (Jun 26, 2019)

Contra_Mundum said:


> I like Berkhof, and we had to buy and used the book in Seminary. I think it was out of print at the time, but today you can find lots of inexpensive copies on the used market, especially if paperback.
> 
> I agree with Taylor's assessment. If you would like another seminary prof's more recent labor, which goes a bit further and makes a case for "preaching as the apostles did it," try https://www.amazon.com/Him-We-Proclaim-Preaching-Scriptures/dp/1596380543. Instead of "dry," its challenge is that it's "deep."


Thank you my friend.


----------



## Jack K (Jun 27, 2019)

Taylor Sexton said:


> Berkhof is, in my opinion, fairly dry reading



True story: That particular Berkhof book lives permanently inside a drawer in my bedside table. It's there to read in an emergency, when I need something sure to put me to sleep.

It is a good book on hermeneutics, to be sure. But you're right that it's dry, which gives it multiple uses.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## blvck2gold (Jun 27, 2019)

Bahahaaa


----------



## Gabriel Barnes (Jun 27, 2019)

I've been working through Dr. Fairbairn's _hermeneutical Manual _for seminary. It has been excellent so far!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blvck2gold (Jun 27, 2019)

Gabriel Barnes said:


> I've been working through Dr. Fairbairn's _hermeneutical Manual _for seminary. It has been excellent so far!


I'll put that on my list as well my friend

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Taylor (Jun 27, 2019)

Another thing that might be of use to you is simply to listen to good preachers preach. One of the goals (although not the primary, of course) of preaching is to model for the congregation good Bible interpretation.

By way of more academic pursuits, and as an alternative to reading books, I might also recommend this resource.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blvck2gold (Jun 27, 2019)

Taylor Sexton said:


> Another thing that might be of use to you is simply to listen to good preachers preach. One of the goals (although not the primary, of corse) of preaching is to model for the congregation good Bible interpretation.
> 
> By way of more academic pursuits, and as an alternative to reading books, I might also recommend this resource.


 Yes! I've been doing a lot of that lately and you're absolutely right, having been deprived of this (reformed theology) for, well, years, I feel like i've grown more in the last year than I have in the last 10 years, no exaggeration. I thank God for His patience. 

As for the link you sent, I will surely check it out.

Reactions: Rejoicing 1


----------



## De Jager (Jun 28, 2019)

blvck2gold said:


> Yes! I've been doing a lot of that lately and you're absolutely right, having been deprived of this (reformed theology) for, well, years, I feel like i've grown more in the last year than I have in the last 10 years, no exaggeration. I thank God for His patience.
> 
> As for the link you sent, I will surely check it out.



Hey man, I experienced something similar to you. I was in evangelicalism for a long time, and didn't really understand the Bible.

SermonAudio is your friend. If you have a smartphone, use the app and download a bunch of sermons and just listen to them.

I honestly think that something that would help you is to go through the Heidelberg Catechism. It is a staple of many reformed churches and is preached on regularly. I would get a copy (or just go online)

http://www.heidelberg-catechism.com/en/

Then go on sermon audio and listen to a series through the catechism.

Here is a complete sermon series (52 sermons) from Joel Beeke's church:

https://www.sermonaudio.com/search....ies&subsetitem=Heidelberg+Catechism+Season+09

And one from a really good URC preacher, Paul Ipema:

https://www.sermonaudio.com/search....eries&keyworddesc=Heidelberg+Catechism+Series

I wish you nothing but the best.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## greenbaggins (Jun 28, 2019)

I like Graeme Goldsworthy's book _Gospel-Centered Hermeneutics_.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Taylor (Jun 28, 2019)

greenbaggins said:


> I like Graeme Goldsworthy's book _Gospel-Centered Hermeneutics_.



I haven’t read that book, but I was required to read his _According to Plan_ in seminary, and enjoyed it very much. In fact, these two books by Goldsworthy might be very good to read together, the one giving an overall interpretive framework for the cohesive and unfolding story of redemption and Scripture, the other giving the philosophy and method of proper interpretation of that Scripture.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andrew35 (Jun 28, 2019)

I'm going to throw someone out who may raise a few eyebrows, and with whom I certainly would not agree on many theological matters (eg, preterism).

Nonetheless, I found Milton S. Terry's classic _Biblical Hermeneutics_ one of the clearest, and most practical books on the subject that I've read.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blvck2gold (Jun 29, 2019)

De Jager said:


> Hey man, I experienced something similar to you. I was in evangelicalism for a long time, and didn't really understand the Bible.
> 
> SermonAudio is your friend. If you have a smartphone, use the app and download a bunch of sermons and just listen to them.
> 
> ...


Thank you for these links my friend, I can't thank everybody enough. I am familiar with sermon audio. I've just recently discovered Derek Thomas and Albert Martin on there and I've been very wary of just clicking on anybody because I wasn't sure if the majority of people on there were going to help me or not. Thanks for the assurance my friend. I will do just that.

I just received the 1689 and the Heidelberg Catechism in the mail. I've read a bit of the 1689 but haven't delved into the catechism yet, I'll now make that a priority along with the series, thank you again.


----------



## blvck2gold (Jun 29, 2019)

Andrew35 said:


> I'm going to throw someone out who may raise a few eyebrows, and with whom I certainly would not agree on many theological matters (eg, preterism).
> 
> Nonetheless, I found Milton S. Terry's classic _Biblical Hermeneutics_ one of the clearest, and most practical books on the subject that I've read.


I'm currently building my library, that will go in it.


----------



## blvck2gold (Jun 29, 2019)

That 


Taylor Sexton said:


> I haven’t read that book, but I was required to read his _According to Plan_ in seminary, and enjoyed it very much. In fact, these two books by Goldsworthy might be very good to read together, the one giving an overall interpretive framework for the cohesive and unfolding story of redemption and Scripture, the other giving the philosophy and method of proper interpretation of that Scripture.


That sounds exactly like what I need.


----------



## blvck2gold (Jun 29, 2019)

greenbaggins said:


> I like Graeme Goldsworthy's book _Gospel-Centered Hermeneutics_.


Much obliged


----------



## Kinghezy (Jun 30, 2019)

Jack K said:


> True story: That particular Berkhof book lives permanently inside a drawer in my bedside table. It's there to read in an emergency, when I need something sure to put me to sleep.



Sounds like his systematic theology. I occasionally try to read it, and it always makes me sleepier faster.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

